# Problem with texet wireless usb



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

I have just bought a new texet 802.11n wireless usb dongle for my computer. It is compatible with my system (windows vista) but when i insert the disk to download the drivers, it keeps saying they weren't installed correctly thus not letting me use my internet dongle, it says it is an unknown device and that i should contact the manufacturer. I have all the disks and drivers but it will not complete downloading, any help please:banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try getting the driver from here Software Downloads


----------



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

ho joeten and no i actually have the disk for it but it keeps saying it cant find the specific drivers and plus i have already downloaded it and it still aint working
p.s thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you able to browse the driver files or have you tried going to device manager and choosing to update driver see here Device Manager - Install Driver


----------



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

yes i have tried that it says, Drivers are up to date, have you got a skype name would be easier to communicate + this is really frustrating


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi no we only do things here in the thread please read the link in my last post you need to choose the second option to let you choose, step 8 on the link page you need to put the driver disc in the drive and navigate to it or copy it to your desktop and point windows to it


----------



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

ok will try that now.


----------



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

It has come up The best driver software for your device is already installed, windows has determined the driver software for your device is up too date. So why doesnt my computer know that i have the usb in ... hmm


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No you are not following the instructions you keep asking windows to up date the driver do not choose that there is another option see below 

Click Start
Start button
, right-click Computer, and then click Properties.
In the Tasks pane, click Device Manager.

User Account Control permission
If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type your password or click Continue.
In Device Manager, locate the device for which you want to install the driver.


Right-click the device, and then click Update Driver Software.
Click Browse my computer for driver software, click Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer, and then click Have Disk.
In the Install From Disk dialog box, click Browse, locate an .inf file for the device driver that you want to install, and then click Open.
Follow the steps in the Update Driver Software DeviceName dialog box to update the driver.

The third-party products that this article discusses are manufactured by companies that are independent of Microsoft. Microsoft makes no warranty, implied or otherwise, regarding the performance or reliability of these products.


----------



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

its saying the device is not digitally signed, ive just done everything i have told you too


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok there is a couple of suggestions here which you might look at How to Install & use unsigned drivers in Windows Vista/7 x64 - TechSpot Forums


----------



## scfmkurtis (Dec 8, 2013)

ok will try now cheers for the help bud :flowers:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it helps and your welcome


----------

